# The fate of TiVo in Australia



## jamesljm (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know the fate of TiVo in Australia?

I have recently been in contact with TiVo support in Australia as I have had my TiVo for over 4 years and want to get the latest model. Their response was ...

"The TiVo Media Device is no longer available for purchase in Australia. However, Hybrid Television Services remains the licensed provider of the TiVo Service in Australia and confirm their continued support of TiVo customers. The business remains committed to supporting the TiVo brand in Australia and providing the TiVo service including TiVo EPG, TiVo Genie, firmware updates, customer support, warranties and repairs."


I see that TiVo and Virgin Media are in Partnership in the UK and the new models in the US look awesome. What I would like to see is TiVo to release Australian version of their Premiere, mini and stream.

Please TiVo do not forget about Australia... 

James


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Outside of providing customer support for existing users, the retail side is dead. The sales numbers were terrible and barring a deal with a cable company, it isn't likely they'll be back.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Hybrid are now running on a skeleton staff. It is very unlikely any new models will be released while hybrid hold the license to TiVo in AU/NZ.

If memory serves me right their license to TiVo expires around 2018.

Peter.


----------

